# Hey y'all!



## Adee (Jul 13, 2011)

I figure I should probably introduce myself. I've lurked for years, just keeping up on the latest MAC collections. Figure it's about time I started actually contributing to the chat and whatnot rather than just lurking. I'm all the way up in Alaska, so we only have one place to buy MAC here (a small Nordy's counter) and no access to these wonderful CCO's I keep hearing about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I recently went to Houston for a trip and visited the MAC store in the Galleria and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! It was paradise for a MAC obsessed person like me... lol.

  	So, hello everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2011)

to the forum! I can imagine that your visit to Houston was amazing!! Thanks so much for finally posting and don't forget to check out the Specktra blog for fun posts everyday  todays post is all on haircare - Macadamia – It’s more than just a nut


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome! 
  	Haha, You're not alone! There's no CCOs in Canada either


----------



## dhutchinson (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello to everyone here in this thread as well as in this forum. Looking forward to learning in this forum. All the best to everyone.


----------



## bis (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Adee.   Too bad you are so far away from all the counters, but at least you have stunning landscape around you!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Adee!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Adee!  Wow, Alaska!  How awesome it must be to live there!  I hope you have fun browsing all of the MAC forums - we're glad you decided to join!


----------

